# Mystery Machine Vise



## Mark in Indiana (Dec 20, 2015)

Hello Friends,

Yesterday, I picked up a mill vise at a flea market. Although it has some battle scars, it seems to operate smoothly, quality built, and the jaws are parallel. However there is no name or numbers on it.
Jaw size information:
Size; 6"
Opening; 3.5"
Depth; 1.5"

Does anyone know who made it, country of origin, and how old it is?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 4GSR (Dec 20, 2015)

Country of origin?  Asia.  Guessing about 20-30 years old.

Oops! it's kinda nice for Asian born.  Could be European, Italy maybe?


----------



## tincture500 (Jan 1, 2016)

Bet it is china. 5yr old. About $50 value.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 2, 2016)

Might we see some pictures of the bottom? It doesn't quite have the look of Taiwan, India or China.
Looks hefty and sturdy? Is it sloppy at all? Are there any marks on it any where?


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Jan 7, 2016)

Tincture,
It would surprise me if it was Chinese. As well as being 5 years old. There's something about the looks and how it operates that tells me so. Also, I used a Chinese made Wilton on a Bridgeport that I ran on a job I had before retiring. Surprisingly it was of good quality. My "guess" about this vise is that it is around 20 - 30 years old. Made in Eastern Europe or Taiwan.

Middle,
No marks anywhere on the vise. It does feature adjustable gibs on the dynamic jaw. Chinese & Indian manufactures are ruled out. However, I've bought and sold Taiwanese equipment, circa 80s. Taiwan is a possibility. Many times, Asian manufacture's would build "cookie cutter" Vises and attach different decals to them. Many Eastern European vise makers might cast a number in the body and/or stamp the country of origin on it, or leave the vise blank.
I'll get some more pictures next time I'm in the shop.


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Jan 8, 2016)

Middle,
Here's a picture of the bottom for your review.


----------



## Bartonius (Jan 8, 2016)

I opened this post all excited to see a vise painted to look like the Mystery Machine from Scooby Doo


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Jan 8, 2016)

Bartonius,
Sounds like a good excuse to paint a psychedelic design on it.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 8, 2016)

Looks like a decent casting to me. Doesn't have the 'import' look to it.
Except there are some quality items to come out of Taiwan since the 90's...


----------

